# casa inteligente, creacion e implementacion de circuiteria.



## Jonathan Espinoza (Jun 27, 2006)

Hola a todos, expositores de este gran mundo electronico y sus ramas.

Estoy en curso a lo que sera mi diplomado, el proyecto que estoy relaizando es sobre una casa  a escala, la cual tendra circuitos de seguridad y otros a los que le llamo de comodidad.
Le solicito con todo el respeto que me ayuden con información sobre este tema, tanto en circuitos como en analisis.


----------



## Jonathan Espinoza (Jun 28, 2006)

solicito la interpretacion de este diagrama por favor, les agradesco, es sencillo quisiera saber que piensan ustedes.


----------



## Jonathan Espinoza (Jun 28, 2006)

interpretacion de diagramas les agradesco la ayuda que puedan brindarme y estoy a disposicion de ayudar.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 28, 2006)

Jonathan Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> interpretacion de diagramas les agradesco la ayuda que puedan brindarme y estoy a disposicion de ayudar.



Hola, haga lo posible por no doblepostear y menos triplepostear, para eso esta el botoncillo de EDIT 

En fin, ahora no puedo descargar sus archivos, mejor pegue una imágen para no tener que descargarlos.


Aunque sospecho que son diagramas que aparecen en pablin, dese una vuelta en www.pablin.com.ar, es muy probable que ahi encuentre sus circuitos y explicados.

Saludos


----------



## Jonathan Espinoza (Jul 3, 2006)

Hola.

necesito saber paginas  de internet en donde hayan circuitos para implementar, le agradesco su ayuda.
tambien les solcito información sobre casas inteligentes, como circuitos, sistemas con que una casa de este tipo cuente.
les agradesco, espero su colaboracion.
muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 3, 2006)

Jonathan Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> necesito saber paginas  de internet en donde hayan circuitos para implementar, le agradesco su ayuda.
> tambien les solcito información sobre casas inteligentes, como circuitos, sistemas con que una casa de este tipo cuente.
> ...



Hola
Páginas, www.pablin.com.ar www.unicrom.com 

El compañero Mamu es quién se especializa en casas automatizadas, debería contactar con el.

Saludos


----------



## Jonathan Espinoza (Jul 4, 2006)

Gracias por el dato.

como puedo contactar con Mamu?

necesito conseguir un circuito de ruptura de vidrios, en donde implente un microfono y filtors paso altas ademas de dos etapas amplificadoras y un transistor que trabaje en corte y saturacion.

es que tengo uno, el que estoy describiendo pero le he dado vueltas para que me salga bien y no he podido.

tambien necesito un detector de humo.

les agradesco su ayuda, la información que reciba sera biem aprovechada, muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 4, 2006)

Jonathan Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por el dato.
> 
> como puedo contactar con Mamu?
> 
> ...




Mamu es Moderador, aparece su nombre arriba de cada foro, puede darle click y enviar mp.

El de vidrios esta en pablin y el de humo algunos lo hacen con una LDR.

Saludos


----------



## Fabio Rojas (Jul 4, 2006)

Es para recomendarle un libro, en el cual se encuentran buenos circuitos para la casa inteligente, el nombre del libro es: MONTAJES DOMOTICOS de Christian Tavernier, aqui encontrara unos buenos circuitos que le serviran[/home/fabio/Detector de Humo.gif]


----------



## andros (Jul 4, 2006)

Hola, como estás, simplemente es para decirte que busques algo sobre protocolo x10, sé que lo usan mucho en casa automatizadas... No sé mucho, pero creo que trata acerca de la trasmisión de datos por la red eléctrica, de ese modo intercomunicar diferentes dispositivos.

Saludos


----------



## Jonathan Espinoza (Sep 22, 2006)

buenas a todos(as)


Les solicito un pequeño favor, realizo una investigacion sobre casas automatizadas enfocados un poco en la seguridad de la misma. nesecito conseguir información sobre sistemas que utilizan estas casas, sistemas como la central que comunica a la casa con la central de la compañia de seguridad, asi como otros sistemas como por ejemplo detectore de humo, de mobimiento, infrarrojos, sensores de temperatura. todo lo relacionado  con este tema me ayudara.

Les agradezco su atensión y de antemano sus respuestas, que pase buen dia.


----------



## venado_bike (Jun 11, 2009)

Me interesa el Tema... Alguien Podria Postear un libro, curso referido al Tema? 


Gracias...


----------

